
VR training to reduce sexual harassment is not a gimmick - sheana_ahlqvist
https://innovationforallcast.com/2018/11/30/vr-training-sexual-harrassment/
======
sheana_ahlqvist
Most VR is a total gimmick. Here the CEO of Vantage Point explains what
really, really good VR training can look like on the Innovation For All
podcast.

